# Padilla Dominus Robusto Cigar Review - Banned from my collection



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I kept expecting more but it never happened. I gave an 8.6 to the double robusto which I have to admit was much more wishful thinking rather than a...

Read the full review here: Padilla Dominus Robusto Cigar Review - Banned from my collection


----------

